# Michigan Residential Electrical Code?



## watai0102 (Jul 6, 2017)

我正在完成我的地下室。我只是想知道有没有人可以给我一些关于密歇根州住宅电气代码的提示（每个电路的插座数量，地下室的所有插座都需要是GFI，电线尺寸等）我计划运行（2）15安培电路。过去我已经做了一些小的电气应用，所以我并不是完全无知的。我只是想确保，如果我以后卖这个房子，一切都将符合密歇根州的代码。提前致谢！！


----------



## tmurray (Jul 7, 2017)

watai0102 said:


> I'm completing my basement. I just wondered if anyone could give me some tips on the Michigan residential electrical code (the number of sockets per circuit, all the sockets in the basement needed to be GFI, wire size, etc.) I planned to run (2) 15 amps. In the past I have done some small electrical applications, so I am not completely ignorant. I just want to make sure that if I sell this house later, everything will be in compliance with the Michigan code. Thanks in advance! The



Courtesy Google Translate...


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2017)

Get a permit, and get it inspected, and then it will comply.....


----------



## north star (Jul 8, 2017)

*@ = @*

*CAUTION:* Please post all topics in English on this Forum,
otherwise you [ may ] be considered to be a Spammer,
a robot or something else undesirable to this community,
and thus, ...your response will be removed !

*@ = @*


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 8, 2017)

Michigan currently uses an amended version of the 2015 IRC (https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/toc/553/) for all one and two family residential dwellings (which includes electrical requirements). The amendments are contained in Part 5 of the Administrative Rules.
http://w3.lara.state.mi.us/orr/Files/AdminCode/1182_2013-022LR_AdminCode.pdf.

Also see http://www.michigan.gov/documents/lara/2015_Michigan_Residential_Code_Errors_and_Conflicts_v2_549200_7.pdf.

All requirements for AFCI's (E3902.15,16, and 17) have been deleted.


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 9, 2017)

Should have also said, electrical requirements are in Chapters 34-39.


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2017)

rogerpa said:


> Should have also said, electrical requirements are in Chapters 34-39.




Non of that non English code talk


----------



## sspan (Jul 21, 2017)

watai0102 said:


> 我正在完成我的地下室。我只是想知道有没有人可以给我一些关于密歇根州住宅电气代码的提示（每个电路的插座数量，地下室的所有插座都需要是GFI，电线尺寸等）我计划运行（2）15安培电路。过去我已经做了一些小的电气应用，所以我并不是完全无知的。我只是想确保，如果我以后卖这个房子，一切都将符合密歇根州的代码。提前致谢！！



NEC 可以使用15安培綫跑燈或插座，建議插座用12號綫不要用14號，可以減少損耗。

商業一個雙插座算180瓦，住宅沒有硬性規定，一般是14號线最多10個插座，建議最多7個，12號線最多13個建議最多8個。

地下室全部gfci。


----------



## tmurray (Jul 21, 2017)

sspan said:


> NEC 可以使用15安培綫跑燈或插座，建議插座用12號綫不要用14號，可以減少損耗。
> 
> 商業一個雙插座算180瓦，住宅沒有硬性規定，一般是14號线最多10個插座，建議最多7個，12號線最多13個建議最多8個。
> 
> 地下室全部gfci。



Again, thanks Google Translate... Seems to do a great job. 

NEC can use 15 amps running lights or sockets, it is recommended that the socket line 12 do not use No. 14, can reduce the loss.

Commercial a double socket count 180 watts, residential no hard rules, generally 14 lines up to 10 sockets, the proposed maximum of 7, 12 lines up to 13 recommendations up to 8.

Basement all gfci.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2017)

[QUOTE全[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2017)

全

I think this means house


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

I am glad we reach all ends of the world!!!

Maybe I can get

Bitte ein bit??


----------

